# Hotschedules App for Android 4.0 in Market (build.prop edit?)



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey all! I was wondering if there's any danger in editing the build.prop to make our device appear as a Galaxy Nexus? Cause I use Hotschedules EXTENSIVELY for work and they have an updated version now for ICS but I can't see it in the marketplace cause I'm still being identified as a Gingerbread Samsung Fascinate. Since even the kernel is based off of 3.0.8 now we should be able to run most everything else (minus the faceunlock and NFC stuff) like them right? Just curious, I would freaking love to have the app. Also, pulling the apk from my wife's GB Moto Droid 1 doesn't work either, still fails to load data after installing. :S

P.S. That is all I'd need to do right? I hope it's as easy as that. I'm just afraid to totally bork something if there's a lot of other system files relying on that like trying to change the carrier name. Thanks!


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

Since nobody has chimed-in I'll throw in my 2¢. The answer is yes, you can edit your build.prop. before you do that though have you tried 'Market Enabler'?
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, but I can't figure out how spoofing another country gets me the HotSchedules app... It still doesn't show up. I'm gonna try changing my id. Anyone know the actual device id for the Gnex? Guess it's time to bust out the Google-fu. 

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

I have edited the build prop manually as well as using Propmodder. I changed the wifi scan interval and dpi scaling with no problems...


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

Whatever I did didn't work. Lol. Maybe I'm not doing this build.prop thing right... Ha. I'll post it tomorrow to see if you guys have any more input. That market enabler/unlocker did nothing to help.

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

If the app is designed for ICS and above it will not work with gingerbread or below. If you can get the app and you try and install with adb it will give an error about the system versioning not being correct.

If the app is designed for ICS and below try installing it using adb. The command would be. adb install

Edit: it appears in my market. There may be an incompatibility with your phone where it is being filted

Sent from OMFGB incredible 2.3.7


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

linuxmotion said:


> If the app is designed for ICS and above it will not work with gingerbread or below. If you can get the app and you try and install with adb it will give an error about the system versioning not being correct.
> 
> If the app is designed for ICS and below try installing it using adb. The command would be. adb install
> 
> ...


are you on OMFGB or the ICS builds? I'm probably gonna mass reset my phone today because testing the Glitch kernel has some really dire side effects. lol. The app appeared and installed just fine in GB on my Fascinate and on my wife's Droid 1 with CM7. I can't get the apk to pull out of her phone and searching the toobs for another apk the latest version they have is 1.1.5 and 1.1.9 is the one with ICS support. :S


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

bigwilly90210 said:


> are you on OMFGB or the ICS builds? I'm probably gonna mass reset my phone today because testing the Glitch kernel has some really dire side effects. lol. The app appeared and installed just fine in GB on my Fascinate and on my wife's Droid 1 with CM7. I can't get the apk to pull out of her phone and searching the toobs for another apk the latest version they have is 1.1.5 and 1.1.9 is the one with ICS support. :S


I'm on GB OMFGB. 2.3.7. I'm thinking the app is getting filtered on your phone. For what reason idk.

Sent from OMFGB incredible 2.3.7


----------



## bigwilly90210 (Jul 29, 2011)

linuxmotion said:


> I'm on GB OMFGB. 2.3.7. I'm thinking the app is getting filtered on your phone. For what reason idk.
> 
> Sent from OMFGB incredible 2.3.7


idk either because the regular build 4 build.prop file has me listed as a Gingerbead fascinate. all i want is to be a galaxy nexus! lol. idk what's going on, but I can't really complain to hotschedules since this isn't exactly official software. I just don't see why it wouldn't show up.


----------

